# Fedor Hendo



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

Id love to see Fedor Hendo. I think Hendo has a similar style but is a lot more dangerous and exciting then Randy Couture. I know Hendo isnt a heavyweight but neither was Matt Lindland. I think Hendo has the chin, wrestling, ko power, and sub defense to give Fedor his toughest challenge yet. With them in the same org, unless Hendo gets a quick title shot, this could happen. Thoughts?


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

Henderson is a beast. But I cant imagine him beating Fedor. I think he'd give him a tough fight, but Im fairly sure Fedor would do away with him easily.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

3DLee said:


> I know Hendo isnt a heavyweight but neither was Matt Lindland.


A good deal of Fedor's fights have been against light heavyweights. I'd really have no interest seeing him fight another. Especially a small LHW.


----------



## FEO_DOOR (Nov 7, 2009)

Servatose said:


> A good deal of Fedor's fights have been against light heavyweights. I'd really have no interest seeing him fight another. Especially a small LHW.


A good deal of Fedor's fights have been against super heavyweights.

Also, Fedor is a relatively small hw.

The weight difference between him and Hendo would be very small (much smaller than say the weight difference between Brock and ANY of his opponents to date)

Fedor fights at the same weight that a lot of light heavyweights fight at (after rehydrating from a weight cut0. Guys like Forrest and Tito weigh as much than Fedor in the cage.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Fedor's too slick with the subs. Hendo would probably pull off a few swank escapes, as per his fight with Noguiera, but he'd tap eventually.


----------



## stevy1222 (Jun 3, 2009)

vandalian said:


> but he'd tap eventually.


yeah maybe but rogers got out of fedor's infamous arm bar, so i think henderson can too.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

that armbar wasn't really locked in. had it been... Rogers would be missing a limb today


----------



## stevy1222 (Jun 3, 2009)

shatterproof said:


> that armbar wasn't really locked in. had it been... Rogers would be missing a limb today


but did he or did he not get out of it? rogers didn't let fedor get it locked in, he got it out before it was too late


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

stevy1222 said:


> but did he or did he not get out of it? rogers didn't let fedor get it locked in, he got it out before it was too late


What we all know about what happened is that Fedor appeared to attempt an armbar and Rogers succumbed to the manuver, losing his otherwise advantageous position.

You say he got out of an armbar... he was never in it. Had he been, he'd have lost to it by my, and i think any reasonable statistical, estimation. :dunno:

i think you read far too much into Roger's jits def. Your entire argument is based on him losing a superior position and Hendo is no where near as strong as Rogers by any reasonable assumption. And while he is far better a wrestler than Rogers, Fedor would be a terrible fight for Hendo who could otherwise dominate competition at MW and LHW if he got through Garard.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

This fight would be awesome. I would actually be rooting for hendo. I see Fedor winning but if Hendo can connect one of those overhand rights, Fedor might be in for a rude awakening. Same if Fedor connects also. Would make for an interesting matchup for sure.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

FEO_DOOR said:


> A good deal of Fedor's fights have been against super heavyweights.


Fedor who?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Henderson loads up his huge right hand, then before he can think about throwing it, he's laying on the mat? 

Really though Henderson is just a bad matchup for Fedor. I'd MUCH rather see a competitive Hendo vs Mousasi fight. IMO it'd go to decision with Mousasi winning a UD.


----------



## stevy1222 (Jun 3, 2009)

shatterproof said:


> What we all know about what happened is that Fedor appeared to attempt an armbar and Rogers succumbed to the manuver, losing his otherwise advantageous position.
> 
> You say he got out of an armbar... he was never in it. Had he been, he'd have lost to it by my, and i think any reasonable statistical, estimation. :dunno:
> 
> i think you read far too much into Roger's jits def. Your entire argument is based on him losing a superior position and Hendo is no where near as strong as Rogers by any reasonable assumption. And while he is far better a wrestler than Rogers, Fedor would be a terrible fight for Hendo who could otherwise dominate competition at MW and LHW if he got through Garard.


did he or did he not get his leg over rogers head and start cranking his arm? that he did and rogers rolled and sat on him. i don't think rogers has great sub defence. he has hardly been tested on it. 

i don't think henderson would do great against fedor. he's a top fighter in my book but if henderson takes him to the ground, might as well stick a fork in him. he's going to tear up the MW and LHW division


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

TERMINATOR said:


> This fight would be awesome. I would actually be rooting for hendo. I see Fedor winning but if Hendo can connect one of those overhand rights, Fedor might be in for a rude awakening. Same if Fedor connects also. Would make for an interesting matchup for sure.


Uhm did you see how hard Rogers hit Fedor? Arlovski, Rogers, Sylvia, Hunt, Fedor has a massive list of people that hit way harder than Hendo and to be honest I don't think its actually physically possible for Hendo to knock Fedor out.


----------



## jmacjer (Mar 23, 2009)

stevy1222 said:


> did he or did he not get his leg over rogers head and start cranking his arm? that he did and rogers rolled and sat on him. i don't think rogers has great sub defence. he has hardly been tested on it.
> 
> i don't think henderson would do great against fedor. he's a top fighter in my book but if henderson takes him to the ground, might as well stick a fork in him. he's going to tear up the MW and LHW division


 IMO if the cage was not there fedor would have got the armbar.


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Henderson loads up his huge right hand, then before he can think about throwing it, he's laying on the mat?
> 
> *Really though Henderson is just a bad matchup for Fedor. I'd MUCH rather see a competitive Hendo vs Mousasi fight. IMO it'd go to decision with Mousasi winning a UD*.



I agree that i'd much rather see hendo vs mousasi but i don't think theres any way mousasi would win, esecially not by decision. I think sooky made it apparent that gegard has bad take down defense and someone as strong as hendo, man he would look like cain velasquez in this fight.


----------



## stevy1222 (Jun 3, 2009)

jmacjer said:


> IMO if the cage was not there fedor would have got the armbar.


there is no "if's". not trying to sound like an ass or anything but they were in a cage and not a ring. fedor needs to adapt to that


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Seperator88 said:


> I agree that i'd much rather see hendo vs mousasi but i don't think theres any way mousasi would win, esecially not by decision. I think sooky made it apparent that gegard has bad take down defense and someone as strong as hendo, man he would look like cain velasquez in this fight.




Soko is a top Judo black belt and had a considerably size difference on Mousasi.

Soko never once had him in trouble in that whole fight though did he? And we all saw how it ended. 

Mousasi is a top striker and has excellent submissions, there's really no way that Hendo wins it.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

As much as I love Hendo, I think Fedor would maul him. Hendo has a great chin but Fedor hits like a freight train. Plus Fedor's subs are really good and he pulls them off with surprising technique and speed!

Hendo is realistically one of my favorite fighters and has been since his run in Pride, but he has less of a chance of beating Fedor than most of the guys he's fought and Hendo would not be Fedor's greatest challenge in my humble opinion.

Never the less, I'd still want to see them fight :thumb02:


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Uhm did you see how hard Rogers hit Fedor? Arlovski, Rogers, Sylvia, Hunt, Fedor has a massive list of people that hit way harder than Hendo and to be honest I don't think its actually physically possible for Hendo to knock Fedor out.


I doubt Fedor would knock Hendo out, either. More likely, he'd submit him.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I know that they're training partners (as is Soko)... but I'm still dying for a Lindland vs Hendo match.


Oh god... they might both double KO greco throw eachother or something. I think the clinch work would be insane!


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

The Vitor KO notwithstanding, Lindland is really good. But Hendo may be a bad matchup for him.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

vandalian said:


> The Vitor KO notwithstanding, Lindland is really good. But Hendo may be a bad matchup for him.


Yeah I think Lindland is extremely underrated. IMO, this would be the first fight of Hendo's career where he'd avoid wrestling and try exclusively to strike.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> Yeah I think Lindland is extremely underrated. IMO, this would be the first fight of Hendo's career where he'd avoid wrestling and try exclusively to strike.


That's what he did in the Bisping fight, and the fight with Rousimar "Toquinho" Palhares since Palhares' jitz was so good. Also in Pride he's had that exact gameplan to strike and avoid the ground with some guys even though he's great in the clinch and on the ground with his wrestling background.

He's done it more than once in his career!


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> Yeah I think Lindland is extremely underrated. IMO, this would be the first fight of Hendo's career where he'd avoid wrestling and try exclusively to strike.


Most likely. Make Matt chase you, load up the right because you know he can be chinny.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

MagiK11 said:


> That's what he did in the Bisping fight, and the fight with Rousimar "Toquinho" Palhares since Palhares' jitz was so good. Also in Pride he's had that exact gameplan to strike and avoid the ground with some guys even though he's great in the clinch and on the ground with his wrestling background.
> 
> He's done it more than once in his career!




Yeah I was hoping no one would call me out on that because I like to build up Lindland's awesome wrestling. :thumb02:


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Yeah I was hoping no one would call me out on that because I like to build up Lindland's awesome wrestling. :thumb02:


Thats all he has going for him.. NOTHING ELSE.. And hes boring as hell to watch most of the time .


----------

